# Unmarked brindle...



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Is there a color name for unmarked brindle besides just unmarked brindle?

I have a banded unmarked brindle:









and just a unmarked brindle:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are called fawn and red, even though though they hide brindling.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

what about orange?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, yeah, you could call them that...I know it's been standardized in some areas. Most of my fawn and red meeces would probably be called orange, as far as that goes. I just resist change for no good reason.

Same good; different bad! Harumph!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I have no idea what name they would fall under,lol.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Aww, I have three mousies that look like the second picture you posted! I actually refer to them as 'the orange ones' instead of red and fawn (I have one 'orange' with red eyes, and this makes her a 'fawn'). Technically they ARE called red and fawn in the mouse fancy, but since none of my friends in real life know anything about mice, I don't want to come off as if I am colorblind if you catch my drift. :lol:


----------

